# adresse IP sur un traceur HP designJet 750



## ChM75019 (25 Juin 2004)

Salut

je cherche a modifier l'adresse IP sur un traceur HP designJet 750 C,
apparement, par les touches du panneau de configuration, la modification n'est pas possible (ou en tout cas, elle n'est pas prise en compte.

sur le site d'HP, il dise qu'il faut passer par l'utilitaire HP WebAdmin uniquement disponible sous PC

si quelqu'un connait une astuce (terminal ou autre), je suis preneur  


merci

a+


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2004)

http://www.zeh.com/theplot/winter96/plot5_lp.htm

sur cette page (point 2), on détaille comment faire pour régler l'adresse ip et le masque sur un traceur 750. Tu fais bien comme ça ? ça devrait fonctionner, à priori. Sinon, ça risque d'être dur si l'utilitaire existe seulement pour windows...sans avoir accès à un pc.


----------



## ChM75019 (25 Juin 2004)

salut et merci
ben cela ressemble a ce que j'ai fait, mais le problème, c'est que quand j'éteind le traceur, l'adresse IP definit par le routeur reapparait. pourtant, j'ai bien mis bootp sur off

bon je vais reessayer quand meme

a+


----------



## ChM75019 (28 Juin 2004)

Yes, ça marche   
en fait, la manip était bonne, mais il fallait imprimer la configuration pour la valider

merci pour le lien

à bientôt


----------

